# Stacker 3, do these kinds of pills work?



## Pinktronic (Dec 5, 2004)

I don't want to waste my money but if a pill like this would help me lose weight faster, than I would really love to purchase some. Although there was a time when I thought I had asthma, so I steered clear of these kinds of pills. Now I know I don't have it and want to try something. I've been exercising and what not but be nice to lose weight faster or have more energy. Has anyone tried these? Or, any of those other diet pills? I want to lose like 40lbs. I am 4'11 and 137lbs. I want to be back down to about 94lbs. Which is where my weight range starts anyway. I want to be able to buy atleast a size 3 skirt/pants by Christmas day (because I am sure I will have money to buy clothes). I would love to be a size 1 or 0, but even at 94lbs I was never that size.




Which sucks, but oh well.


----------



## bonbon412 (Dec 7, 2004)

I don't know about stacker3 specifically.

Pills with ephedra (now banned) were effective because it was basically like being on speed...more energy, faster heart rates, etc. I think trouble breathing was reported with pills like these. In addition, they were linked to heart attacks. they worked, but I don't think it's worth the threat.

Other pills really aren't going to be as effective. They generally have lots of caffeine which will give you energy and hopefully help you workout harder, but there is nothing magical in these pills that will make you loose weight. Many of them do contain things such as niacin (vitamin B12) which have been connected to weight loss, but this can be obtained through other methods.

One pill that does sound interesting is CLA. CLA is a supplement that is derived from safflower oil. It's basically a healthy fat that has been shown to improve immune system functioning and it seems that people also lose weight on it, but only if they are dieting and working out anyway (basically it just helps). I don't think it's a fat loss catalyst or anything like that, but at least it doesn't contain anything harmful.

Really a healthy diet with lots of exercise is the only way to really lose wieght and keep it off. Some of these pills might help you, but if you don't learn the proper way to eat and workout, the weight will come back anyway. The only pills I would take would be multivitamins and maybe a calcium supplement. Calcium has been shown to aid in weightloss although the pill form is only about half as effective as getting it through food - plus eating a yogurt is a lot better then cookies or ice cream!

Feel free to send me a message if you want some tips to assist you in finding a diet and exercise plan that will be effective for you!


----------



## Pinktronic (Dec 8, 2004)

It's hard for me because I NEVER learned the proper way to eat. Because when I was young my mom and other people referred to my stomach as "the bottomless pit" because I never gained any weight and I normally binged all day, without the throwing up. And, so when I came to college, I basically ate the same ... I actually eat less. But, I have gained a lot of weight coming here. I eat basically the same foods too. And, I feel I am just as active as before. It's really hard to go from never having to watch what you eat to having to worry about it. I guess getting older does mean gaining lots of unwanted pounds.


----------



## Shoediva (Dec 8, 2004)

I agree with save your money, and I would stay away from those pills! I've heard horror stories on diet pills.


----------

